# Beaglebone Black reboots after a few seconds after startup



## j4ck (Oct 5, 2016)

I have build an image for BBB using crochet build tool according to this manual:

http://www.onemansanthology.com/blog/freebsd-on-beaglebone-black/

I don't know why but after startup, it reboots! Here's what I get after reboot:


```
U-Boot SPL 2014.10 (Sep 28 2016 - 07:26:39)
MMC: block number 0x100 exceeds max(0x0)
MMC: block number 0x200 exceeds max(0x0)
*** Error - No Valid Environment Area found
Using default environment

reading u-boot.img
reading u-boot.img


U-Boot 2014.10 (Sep 28 2016 - 07:26:39)

       Watchdog enabled
I2C:   ready
DRAM:  512 MiB
MMC:   OMAP SD/MMC: 0, OMAP SD/MMC: 1
reading u-boot.env

** Unable to read "u-boot.env" from mmc0:1 **
Using default environment

Net:   <ethaddr> not set. Validating first E-fuse MAC
cpsw, usb_ether
reading uEnv.txt
Hit any key to stop autoboot:  0 
Booting from: mmc 0 ubldr
reading ubldr
250639 bytes read in 21 ms (11.4 MiB/s)
## Starting application at 0x88000054 ...
Consoles: U-Boot console  
Compatible U-Boot API signature found @9e731510
```


----------



## acheron (Oct 5, 2016)

Have you tried with the official image?


----------



## j4ck (Oct 6, 2016)

acheron said:


> Have you tried with the official image?


Yes, no problem with that!


----------



## thein (Nov 19, 2016)

I use BeagleBone Black by FreeBSD official image 11 is ok.
But 10.2 image is happen after halt -p and then auto reboot.


j4ck said:


> I have build an image for BBB using crochet build tool according to this manual:
> 
> http://www.onemansanthology.com/blog/freebsd-on-beaglebone-black/
> 
> ...


----------

